# Target for a pitch black scenario



## Kanoko (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello there!

A few days ago I was practicing some shooting, it was just after sunset and began to get darker and darker. For some reason, the street lamps didn´t worked properly and there I was, In near pitch black street, refusing to quit my great time shooting. So I decided not to stop, I went to my house and picked up some items like a 1.5 lt. water bottle (full of water) and, directly from my camping gear, a lightstick.

And well, it´s quite simple, just put the lightstick inside the bottle, and voilá!. Every time I hit, the lightstick bumped inside the water bottle, even if you don´t do a direct hit. It really was quite fun. I recommend this for your catchboxes.
Now, I was using a Chaneke Josh´s creation a natural fork with some hollowed tube arrangement, the ammo are 1.5 mm marbels.

Now, many of you use some "elephant skin penetrators" (slingshots and ammo) so I recommend to use something harder to hit, to cover the lightstick and avoid to smash it very easy.

Well there it is, hope you like it and enjoy it! have a great weekend!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great idea. Looks like a fun way to keep shooting.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, Good idea. looks much fun there


----------



## jesse (Apr 24, 2011)

1.5 mm marbles are a bit small arent they???


----------



## Kanoko (Apr 1, 2011)

jesse said:


> 1.5 mm marbles are a bit small arent they???


Hehehe!
Sorry Jesse, 1.5 centimeters it is. thanks!


----------



## Rxslice (Apr 22, 2011)

Sick! I am using this tonight! Awesome idea. I'm sure the darkness adds a whole new element to the experience ,plus a great method of practice.


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

I found me self in the same situation not long ago.. So I dont recomend this at all, but I made sure the missus wasnt lookin and grabbed a can of her spray on deo.. In A silly act of curiousity I put it in front the catch box with a candle burning behind.. Well all ill say is its lucky it was a damp day- so dont do this one!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That's cool... and the funny thing is.. I was hoping someone would do a night vid of hitting the chemlight and watching it explode .

I think you can make a bigger chemlight by filling up the bottle with peroxide (I have to go back and search for sure) then carefully cutting open the chemlight to get the capsule that is inside.

You would then put the capsule in the bottle, cap it, and shake real hard until the capsule brakes....

anyway..

cool idea... now all then need is 1.5cm chemlight balls


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

When shooting archery in the dark I found that a laser pointer worked great too. I simply pointed it at a target and shot. I couldn't see the results till I pulled the arrows out but it worked great.

You could do the same with a hanging bottle. Just shine the laser at it to light it up. It's doesn't get damaged either because it's located behind the shooter..


----------



## Kanoko (Apr 1, 2011)

And, what about trying to brake the lightstick to "turn it on"? hehe. challenging isn´t it?

Great Ideas lightgeoduck, and thanks for your reply!



lightgeoduck said:


> That's cool... and the funny thing is.. I was hoping someone would do a night vid of hitting the chemlight and watching it explode .
> 
> I think you can make a bigger chemlight by filling up the bottle with peroxide (I have to go back and search for sure) then carefully cutting open the chemlight to get the capsule that is inside.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanoko (Apr 1, 2011)

You´re absolutely right Toymaker, no mess and no expensive targets. Thanks for your reply!



Toymaker said:


> When shooting archery in the dark I found that a laser pointer worked great too. I simply pointed it at a target and shot. I couldn't see the results till I pulled the arrows out but it worked great.
> 
> You could do the same with a hanging bottle. Just shine the laser at it to light it up. It's doesn't get damaged either because it's located behind the shooter..


----------



## Kanoko (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah Rxslice, that´s the idea, a hole new experience, as for me, my handicap is, no doubtm the night vision, I´m blind as a mole at night , so, I find this a little bit challenging, thanks for your reply!



Rxslice said:


> Sick! I am using this tonight! Awesome idea. I'm sure the darkness adds a whole new element to the experience ,plus a great method of practice.


----------



## Kanoko (Apr 1, 2011)

Hehehehe! for a _Slingshot-show-extravaganza- kind-of-catchbox_ it ll do perfectly!!! hehe thanks for sharing BullsEyeBen!!!



BullsEyeBen said:


> I found me self in the same situation not long ago.. So I dont recomend this at all, but I made sure the missus wasnt lookin and grabbed a can of her spray on deo.. In A silly act of curiousity I put it in front the catch box with a candle burning behind.. Well all ill say is its lucky it was a damp day- so dont do this one!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Kanoko said:


> That's cool... and the funny thing is.. I was hoping someone would do a night vid of hitting the chemlight and watching it explode .
> 
> I think you can make a bigger chemlight by filling up the bottle with peroxide (I have to go back and search for sure) then carefully cutting open the chemlight to get the capsule that is inside.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Well the cool thing about chemlights is, that it will still 'glow' when it splatters all over the place









oh and by the way... I got confused a bit,,, you don't worry about the inner capsle of the chemstick.. just fill a bottle with peroxide open the chem stick and pour the liquid into the bottle..

I might make a vid of it this weekend,,,,

LGD


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Kanoko,
It sounds like a good idea. In my case I would not try it, since one time I place a plastic bottle and hit with a Marksman 3040 slinsghot. The taconite bounced back to me and hit me in my forehead. So, I have that little bad situation very present and I just do not shoot plastic bottles no more. Of course, if it works for you then is fine.
Shooting at night must be very interesting, since you can not use a reference point, but the target itself. Saludos.


----------



## Kanoko (Apr 1, 2011)

Saludos paisano!
Yeah , you´re right. While shooting, the marbles have been bouncing back to me, but never at a "dangerous" distance, that´s why I was able to recover about a 40% of my ammo stock that first time, hehe! Safety first! always use goggles and helmet! hehehe. Thanks for your reply and estamos a la orden hermano.



Xidoo said:


> Kanoko,
> It sounds like a good idea. In my case I would not try it, since one time I place a plastic bottle and hit with a Marksman 3040 slinsghot. The taconite bounced back to me and hit me in my forehead. So, I have that little bad situation very present and I just do not shoot plastic bottles no more. Of course, if it works for you then is fine.
> Shooting at night must be very interesting, since you can not use a reference point, but the target itself. Saludos.


----------

